# Rendering galvanized metal harmless



## mgwerks (Feb 4, 2009)

I know the drill about using galvanized steel in the presence of heat, and all the 'nasties' that it can give off. The question is this - can the galvanized coating be removed relatively easily? I suddenly have access to a decent quantity of HD galvanized expanded metal, and I could replace all my charcoal baskets and worn grilling surfaces with it. If I could torch off or burn it off in a fire so they could be utilized, it would save me a great deal of $$$. 

The answers I have come up from welding forums are these: 

If you heat it hot enough, you'll burn off the zinc galvanizing. It will produce a thick sweet smelling white smoke and might leave a powdery residue on the screen. It will do this every time you heat it up until all of the galvanizing is burned off. The smoke is very dangerous, so do this in a well-ventilated area. I can do this outside, and we have a perennial wind. Out in the country the fumes should dissipate and not cause any issues 

You can remove the zinc coating by soaking over night in vinegar or in an hour or so using muriatic acid. A 50% solution of Muriatic acid and water will remove it. be sure to wear eye protection. Placed in diluted muriatic zinc/galvanized will almost instantly begin to react & fizz, even if it is hidden under a rusty layer. Continue bath until ALL fizzing stops, then rinse in baking soda & water to neutralize. It will start rusting very quickly after it is rinsed with clean water. If you use vinegar or acid to remove it, you can neutralize it with water and, as Rick stated, it will rust quickly. However, if you use HOT water, the water will evaporate before it flash rusts. 

Comments?


----------



## grothe (Feb 4, 2009)

The acid will remove it.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 4, 2009)

Not worth it..........Period.

The time it will take you to "maybe" get it clean is worth 10X what some clean expando will cost you from a store or junk yard.


----------



## moltenone (Feb 4, 2009)

I have worked with metal for many year's and this is one thing i wouldn't chance,the residue will hang on for a long time,reguardless of the acid and burning you put the metal through there will alway's be trace amount's and that's what will make you and your family and friends ill,it's not worth the risk.

Mark


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 4, 2009)

I was hoping for some good back up.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

I will back you up too bubba, I have worked with metal for a very long time, it is a serious hobby for me. I am working on a cattle pen this weekend.

My grand father owns a steel company that does their own galvanizing, and if you have not ever seen this done, trust me when I say it is not worth the risk.

I will not say that the things you said will not work, I just don't see it being anywhere near 100 % effective. Anything galvanized was never meant to be anywhere near cooking. There is no way I would ever take that chance, free or not.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 6, 2009)

What I don't understand is why even if it is safe to strip the metal, why anybody would go through what you have to to get it done?  It would be easier just going and buying safe metal and safe metal components to begin with.  I mean the fumes from painting a rig can be bad enough.  I can just imagine what it smells like when you drop som galvanized metal down in muriatic acid to strip it.  I can paint in my barn or shed, and I get enough fumes from that.  I can just see somebody doing this in an enclosed structure.  I don't think you could have paramedics and a hospital close enough.


----------



## okie joe (Feb 6, 2009)

Stop....don't Use  any Galvinized and Don't Strip and reuse for BBQ.

BBQBUBBA is 100% right hands down. Not Worth it ...Peroid...

Sell the galvinized if you must on craiglist any where...

Buy expanded or salvage scrap dont try to make do and strip.

Lost a good friend to trying to cut corners stripping galvvinized off metal
wind shift and he breathed fumes ...didnt die till 3 weeks later not breathing  is not a option.....he sent all his workers out side KNEW IT WAS WRONG THING TO DO... was a pro blacksmith   what a price....

Nothing is worth the price...if it kills ya....that is too high a price....


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 7, 2009)

Already figured this out.  Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere near it when it comes to food.

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies!


----------



## jamesb (Feb 11, 2009)

Good decision... nasty stuff.


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 16, 2009)

i use to work in manufacturing plant that made all the metal for steel quonsets and graineries..that included dipping the sheets into big vats of acid,galvanizing liquid and heck no i wouldnt chance it...

i got a little cut on my arm from a sheet coming out of the vats, let me tell you that hurt for months and still have a scar that ended up bigger than the actual cut... imagine your insides getting that s#$t in it?

scrap yard like bubba said. talk nice to them, they will let you look around and its cheap... i was paying 20cents a pound last year when prices were high


----------



## harrylips (Feb 16, 2009)

I sencond that!


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 16, 2009)

Idea long abandoned - thanks for the confirmation.


----------

